# video#6 running cartwheel shot



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

video#6 this pair comes in and trys to get down wind evan putts a few oobucks in her off camera and she keeps going, but he makes a great running shot. look in the upper left corner and watch the cartwheel!! the video isn't the best but it will get better..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job...She took a tumble for sure.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Heck of a running shot ! Nice job fellas.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice shot great video!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It was a good shot.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

excellent shot I usually miss those running shots


----------



## bubbatom (Dec 14, 2011)

great shooting


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum bubbatom


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Welcome bubbatom you will like this forum!


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice shooting, thank for posting it. It makes me what to quit my job and go out west to kill me some coyotes.


----------

